# Circulation Pump



## BINKSY1973 (25 Nov 2008)

Hi,

Im looking into getting a circulation pump for my planted tank, that can sit in the cabinet out of the tank. This will have a inline co2 reactor on the return side


Now i have found two that i like the look of the first one is the Eheim Universal Pump 1250http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aqu...nal-pumps-206/eheim-universal-pumps-292.html#

The second one is the Aqua Medic Ocean Runner 1200, which is quite a bit cheaper.http://www.swelluk.com/aquarium/aqu...ps-206/aqua-medic-ocean-runner-pumps-301.html


Anyone got any experience with either pump, regarding noise etc?



Cheers Gordon


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2008)

Ive got an ehiem compact +3000 on my 4ft for this very reason.  I have to say its a great pump, perfect for the job and its whisper quiet in my cabinet, cant hear it at all!

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (25 Nov 2008)

Thanks Sam,

             Now i was looking at the Eheim hobby pump, but them Eheim compacts look good too, and cheaper for the same flow, and more head height, how did you find the 19/27mm tubing to work with? Now im looking to plumb in the return line into the return of the filter and use a spray bar running almost full length along the back of the tank. Where did you source the hose too Sam?


                            Cheers Gordon


----------



## Themuleous (25 Nov 2008)

Humm not sure about the 19/27mm the tubing, I'm using the standard 16/22mm size.  The tubing is PVC, which I got from a website at a 'per meter' price (i ordered lots!), but cant remember which one, will have to check at work as think I bookmarked it.

Not sure about running the two into one outlet, but guess its possible!

Sam


----------



## Garuf (25 Nov 2008)

It's possible but when I've seen it suggested on the planted tank they tend to say don't do it because it creates a vacuum that puts pressure on the filters weaker pump and can cause it to prematurely fail.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (25 Nov 2008)

Thats good to know i can use 16/22mm tubing as that what i use now. Irun an Eheim 2026.

         Will have to rethink the outlets then, maybe the one from the circulation pump could use a spray bar along the back of the tank, then the filter return could just be positioned in one back corner.

           Thanks for the input guys.

                  Cheers Gordon


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2008)




----------



## SteveyG (26 Nov 2008)

The Eheim 1250 is an excellent pump. I've had one watercooling my PC for about 4 years now without problems.


----------



## Themuleous (26 Nov 2008)

aptsys said:
			
		

> The Eheim 1250 is an excellent pump. I've had one watercooling my PC for about 4 years now without problems.



Thats a hobby cross-over if I ever did hear one!  Nice one!

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (26 Nov 2008)

Well i must admit i am leaning towards one of the Eheims, SO whats the real difference between the Eheim 1250 and the Eheim 2000 Compact?  The 1250 does 1200 lph and the 2000 compact does 1000 to 2000 lph. So which would be the better choice of those two?


                               Cheers Gordon


----------



## SteveyG (26 Nov 2008)

I think the extra cost of the 1250 will be down to reliability as they are fairly similar on the spec sheet. I've never heard of one fail or need replacement parts. They're damn heavy compared to the compact so there must be something different in it!


----------



## BINKSY1973 (26 Nov 2008)

Yes i agree the 1250 does look well built compared to the compact 2000, but i would prefer to use 16/22mm hoses on both sides, where as on the 1250 its 12/16 on the outlet side. But i could always use a reducer to up the size of the pipe so i can connect it to a 16mm spray bar so no real problem i guess.


                                    Cheers Gordon.


----------



## SteveyG (26 Nov 2008)

Tbh, I think you'll get a good lifetime from the compact 2000 anyway. Get whichever suits. As a sidenote, the Eheim 1250 has standard threads on the inlet/outlet so you can use whatever sized barb you want for different hose sizes.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (27 Nov 2008)

Well i think with Eheim you can't really go wrong, Sam runs a compact 3000 and seems very happy with it, so think i may well opt for that one.


                                        Cheers Gordon


----------



## Themuleous (27 Nov 2008)

Yeh Im very happy with it 

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (27 Nov 2008)

Cheers Sam,  Just what i wanted to hear always good too hear from people with hands on experience with these thingS.

Cheers Gordon


----------



## Themuleous (27 Nov 2008)

BINKSY1973 said:
			
		

> always good too hear from people with hands on experience with these thingS.



Definitely.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (28 Nov 2008)

Sam, where did you get your pump from? If you don't mind me asking. Did you get it on line?


                         Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Aquatics online, as I ordered 2lt of excel at the same time!

I always find they give great service.

Sam


----------



## aaronnorth (29 Nov 2008)

Themuleous said:
			
		

> Aquatics online, as I ordered 2lt of excel at the same time!
> 
> I always find they give great service.
> 
> Sam



i didnt realise they sold excel, it is so cheap!


----------



## Themuleous (29 Nov 2008)

Neither did I till I was trying to find something to make to order over the 'free postage' mark, so got the 2lt bottle.  Glad I did as I'm dosing my 4ft with it and 500ml bottle wouldn't last long on a 4ft! 

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (15 Jan 2009)

Thought i give this a quick update, well Santa brought me a nice Eheim Compact 2000+ for xmas, plumbed it all in nearly 2 weeks ago now and very hapy with it. Can hear a slight noise from the cupboard but nothing to worry about. One slight problem is im using a spraybar on the return side and there is a slight build up of plant debris in the spraybar now, so looks like i need a sponge on the intake to stop this happening.


        But all in all great little pump.


         Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2009)

Cool, glad you're pleased with it, I love my 3000+, great pump.

Sam


----------



## BINKSY1973 (15 Jan 2009)

Thanks Sam, Thanks for your input beforehand too, was very usefull.

      Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2009)




----------



## Vase (16 Jan 2009)

I was looking at the Compacts too. Accidentally stumbled across them on Aquatics online and wondered what they were about. I noticed the head height is a lot better than the Hobby's for the price and considered one for my main tank, just to get product water from its holding tank into my tank. But my Eheim hobbies work great and I cant really justify the expense on something I dont really need   

Being Eheim its bound to last years.


----------



## BINKSY1973 (16 Jan 2009)

Vase said:
			
		

> Being Eheim its bound to last years.




      Yep hence why i looked at the Ehiems.

      I have a pro 2 filter that is now 6 years old, only had to replace the sealing gasket once, good going in my book.

     Cheers Gordon.


----------



## Vase (16 Jan 2009)

AquaMedic arent bad by any means but judging from the manual for my CO2 kit they might as well print their instructions in swahili.


----------

